# Pellicle Question



## pigsmoke (May 14, 2013)

Hey all, 

After doing some research on here about developing a pellicle, I'm still a little confused and have a couple questions regarding it:

Is a pellicle required for all meat types or just fish and bacon? Is it needed for hot smoking, cold smoking or both? If one is smoking a whole chicken, or say some ribs, or even a brisket, is it necessary to create this pellicle before smoking the meat or does it naturally occur during the smoking process!?

Please forgive me if this should be common knowledge as I am a beginner in every sense of the word.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodcutter (May 14, 2013)

The pellicle is formed when the outer layer of meat dries. It will form in the smoker when hot smoking but smoke will not stick to wet meat. If you form it in the smoker you may get streaking from smoke trying to stick the meat. Some people warm up the smoker without adding smoke at first to avoid streaking. When cold smoking the pellicle needs to be formed before putting in the smoker. It will form in the refrigerator but takes time. It is my opinion that the fastest way to form a good pellicle is to dab the meat with a paper towel and put it in front of a fan. When using a rub the pellicle is not needed because the smoke will stick to the rub.

Hope this helps a little. I haven't had enough sleep so hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pellicle


----------



## sqwib (May 14, 2013)

I only worry about forming the pellicle on Fish and Buck Board Bacon


----------



## pigsmoke (May 14, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> The pellicle is formed when the outer layer of meat dries. It will form in the smoker when hot smoking but smoke will not stick to wet meat. If you form it in the smoker you may get streaking from smoke trying to stick the meat. Some people warm up the smoker without adding smoke at first to avoid streaking. When cold smoking the pellicle needs to be formed before putting in the smoker. It will form in the refrigerator but takes time. It is my opinion that the fastest way to form a good pellicle is to dab the meat with a paper towel and put it in front of a fan. When using a rub the pellicle is not needed because the smoke will stick to the rub.
> 
> Hope this helps a little. I haven't had enough sleep so hopefully it makes sense.


Woodcutter, 

Your post made sense and was very informative for me, thank you.


----------



## pigsmoke (May 14, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> I only worry about forming the pellicle on Fish and Buck Board Bacon


Thank you for the reply, I will consider this when I smoke some salmon or bacon!


----------

